# 4000 Series



## Tweeter (Jan 8, 2004)

I have a 4300 with the SyncReverser, 430 loader, and a 60" MMM. I am going to be changing the tranny fluid in it soon for the Spring. Any suggestions recommended as to a brand other than JD low viscosity? Looking for a lower price on 6 gallons.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tweeter, the 25 qt. figure may well be another famous John Deere misprint. When I did the 50 hr. break-in service on my 4410, the book called for 27 qts. I found out the hard way when the catch pan ran over! In reality I put about 9 gallons or 36 qts. in the transmission sump. This service is only done every 400 hours and it pays to use the best possible product that is specified and called for. I would recommend sticking with the Hy-Gard Low Viscosity. I used the standard viscosity since I am in a warmer climate. 

Chevron makes a very good synthetic THF that meets these requirements. Here is a link to some info. on it. You may be able to find a distributor in your area. This oil is VERY similar to Kubota's Super UDT. 

I tried to make a link to the Product Data Sheet work but couldn't so I posted the pdf file in the below post. 

There are much cheaper oils out there that claim to meet JD requirements such as those sold at Walmart. I have no idea who makes or what qualites those oils have. The $20 I may save on the oil is not worth the loss of my peace of mind. 

In any case good luck on the trans. service! And let me be the first to offer a hearty welcome! :friends: :thumbsup: 

Hope to see a lot more of you!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is the pdf file for the THF.


----------



## Tweeter (Jan 8, 2004)

Here is a picture of my tractor getting ready to do some work.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

She's purrrrdeee! Nice choice of tractor! :winky: I also meant to mention and let me preface this with "this may not be for everyone" but you can buy a 55 gallon barrel of Hy-Gard for $269........ at least that is the price I can get it for. That comes to about a $1.23 per quart. If you have a friend who would want to split it with you or you have other equipment with hydraulics; this might be a good deal. I get my oil that way and I pay about $1.29 per qt. for the John Deere 15W-40 Plus 50 synthetic blend engine oil. Otherwise I just get the gallon containers for about $7.87 each. I almost bought the 55 gallon drum but I would not use that much in 2400 hours.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tweeter, did you decide what transmission fluid you are going to go with yet?


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

tweeter did ya decide yet?
Ryan


----------



## Tweeter (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah, I think that I am just going to put the JD fluid in her this Spring. I have to replace the plug in the housing by the rear PTO too.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Tweeter
Is that a old IH truck in the background in your picture:question: Nice tractor and the dog house is nice too. 
Jody


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

*Is that a old IH truck in the background*

Looks to me to be an olld Ford bronco. .


----------



## Tweeter (Jan 8, 2004)

That is an old Jeep pickup with plow.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok cant hardly see it  But it looked like a old IH truck does it run good:question: i take it you use it for snow removal:question:


----------



## Tweeter (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah it runs well. The body is a different story. The old Jeep is retired. I am now trying to come up with a way to attach the snowplow to the front of my Ford 2N. I wish the N's had live hydraulics.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

tweeter not sure if i mentioned to you before.. but thats a sweet tractor... 


im really wishing i had a tractor with a FEL for about a year or 2.. it would make life much easier...


----------

